# Best Crow Hunting Air Rifle & Pellets



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

I like my Crosman Model 2100 .177 Cal. Crosman Pointed Pellets, with my BSA 3-7. :sniper:


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i have a gamo whisper and i love it!


----------

